# Rules of the Outskirts Battledome Updated



## Masterblack06 (Feb 28, 2020)

*Rules of the Outskirts Battle Dome: The OBD*


*I. Introduction*

What is the OBD? The OBD is a section of the forum where users from all walks of life can discuss, debate, calculate and figure out who would win in fictional fights with each other. The Main Area of the Battledome is home to these fights. Many of which include people from all walks of fiction and nonfiction. From Mongols vs Romans to Peter Pan vs Dante. Fights can be 1 v 1, 1 v Many, Gauntlet matches, team fights, etc. The Metadome is where users can come together to discuss feats of certain characters/verses and how strong those characters and verses may be in the grand scheme of everything. Users may also participate in the OBD convo, where most of its users hang out with one another.


*II. Rules*

    The Rules of the Battledome are in place to keep some sort of structure and order to the chaotic madness that Vs debates can be.


*A. Thread Rules*



When making a thread in the OBD there are a few rules that will need to be followed as well as certain matches that will not be allowed within the OBD.


Knowledge: One of the most important rules of vs debating is having at least a bit of knowledge on the verses in said debate. This isn't to say that you have to know the ins and outs of the verses if you want to participate. Just some basic knowledge is fine. Asking questions isn't looked down upon in the OBD and is encouraged so that more knowledge can be gained and spread


No purposeful stomp/spite threads: Creating threads where you and everyone else knows one side can absolutely destroy their opponent is not allowed in the OBD as there really isn't any point in debating those sort of threads. No one has fun and everyone just gets annoyed


Stats Equal: Stats Equal threads serve no purpose as both parties would be equal in everything therefore there is no room to debate said characters.


Starting Drama: Don’t create a thread just to get a rise out of or get back at another user on the forum. Those threads are petty and childish and just leads to more hate and animosity between users.


You vs Threads: Pitting you yourself vs a character from anywhere is not really something people would like to debate. No one wants to hear about how “badass” you are, or think you are.


Waifu Threads: Not a single soul wants to hear about how strong your favorite female character is and how much she can beat someone else's favorite female character. You can make threads using female characters, but don't make threads wanking over your female character.


Matches involving real-world issues: The OBD is here to talk about fights between two characters or people. It's not a place to debate or talk about controversial social or political issues. This includes but is not limited to; Race, Gender, Sexual Orientation, Politics, etc.


Remaking recent threads: Don't make the same kind of thread 2 or 3 times in a row. Don't make slight variations of the same thread. If you’re unsure whether a thread was recently made or not, you can use the search function located at the top of the page to search for the characters involved. If new feats have appeared that would change the outcome of a debate then feel free to remake the thread.


Special Rule: For works of fiction that are based around a combination of game mechanics, or fluff, (ex. Dark Souls) without actual shown feats or showings that corroborate claims, please refrain from utilizing them as it leads to general confusion and dissatisfied debating in the section. Many posters will find these sorts of debates to be highly tedious, confusing, and generally not debatable to a satisfactory conclusion.

When making threads the OP needs to be fleshed out to a certain extent. We don't need you to write out a whole fanfiction to describe your debate. But we need to at least know: Whos involved, the mindset of the characters, which version we are using, where the fights taking place, and the distance of said characters.

    Example of a normal thread:

Title: X vs Y

This is X version of this character and Y version of this character

Takes place in V

Starting Distance of #



*B. Posting Rules*

When posting in a vs thread or anywhere in the OBD there are a few rules that need to be kept in mind.


No Stonewalling: Stonewalling is where one party is refusing to concede the debate despite all of their arguments and evidence being disproved or countered with superior arguments or debates.


Ignoring Arguments: When one sees an argument from a user that counters their claims or provides evidence that refutes what they say and ignores that argument in favor of pushing their now-defunct argument, they are in violation of this rule.


Be somewhat constructive: Don't just run into a debate, go “Lol X character bolo stomps”. At say or show why this character can bolo stomp. No one is going to believe you just because you say that a character wins. Actual evidence of some kind will need to be posted.


Offtopic Posting: Sometimes threads can drift off from the main topic as users try and figure out how the fight will go. However completely off-topic discussion will not be tolerated. Talking about how a character's power system would interact with another is fine. Talking about an entirely different set of characters not involved in any way with the debate at hand, however, isn't.


Flaming: Sometimes debates can get a bit heated and people will get frustrated with one another and start name-calling. And that's fine, but only up to a certain extent. Calling someone an idiot while refuting their points within the context of the debate will be fine. Just straight up calling someone a bitch, ass, etc. just because you got slightly mad won't be tolerated.


Baiting: Making posts to try and rile up other posts, incite drama, or otherwise just be generally disruptive or a menace will not be tolerated


Image Spam: Posting 2 - 4 images in a row is acceptable in certain threads outside of the designated art thread. However, spamming an entire page or thread with images will not be tolerated and will end with your posts being deleted.
7a. Images in Spoilers are fine as they hide a lot of the images you may post and as such is allowed.
Rep Abuse: Reps and Negs are there to show how much you liked or disliked a person's posts. What they aren’t going to be used for is to be a menace or be disruptive. A bit of banter, and taunting is fine. Wishing death upon others, making fun of their personal issues, racism, etc. will not be tolerated.

Fine: “God you're so stupid, this is how X’s powers work and this is why X would win because of blah blah blah”

Not Fine: “Jesus your arguments are so bad, stop debating and fuck off”

*C. General Rules*
These rules are rules that are present no matter where you are within the OBD.
1. Don't make more than 3 threads per day: While everyone likes debating no one likes seeing 10 threads all made within 1 hour.
2. If a thread is locked, don't remake the same exact thread: You can make a thread fixing any mistakes you have made but making the exact same thread will get you in trouble.
3. Real World Politics are not allowed anywhere in the OBD: Don't make threads involving politics, Don't make posts in the convos talking about things happening within politics.
4. Disagree with a ruling: If you feel the ruling on a characters level or placement within the OBD is off, or you have more evidence that can make a character more powerful, or you feel that a calculation or feet is misrepresented: Make a thread in the Metadome to get your finding evaluated by your peers.  Don't tear up another persons thread trying to get your point across.




*III. Punishment System*

    A user found in violation of the section's rules will be punished accordingly. When a user is suspected to be violating one of the aforementioned rules, Users must either report their post or Tag one of the available moderators to come into the thread and check the situation to determine what happens next.


*A. Thread Offenses*

Breaking any of the Thread making rules will result in the user(s) thread being locked and deleted. A warning will be given to stop making intentional threads like this. If the user(s) in question proceeds to continue making threads that violate the Thread Making Rules then further punishments may apply which may include:


Removal of Thread Making Privileges


Temporary Section Ban


Permanent Section Ban

*B. Constructive Posting*

Breaking any of the posting rules listed previously will result in a punishment being doled out in response to the severity and frequency of such an offense. If it's the user(s) first time they will be given a warning and told not to do it again. If the user(s) in question proceeds to continue making posts that violate the Posting rules then further punishments may apply which may include:


Post Deletion


Temporary Thread Ban


Permanent Thread Ban


Temporary Section Ban


Permanent Section Ban


*C. Baiting and Flaming*

As said previously, sometimes debates can get a bit heated and users may throw insults at one another. However, there is a limit to what can be said and still be considered debating. Breaking any of the rules about Flaming and Baiting will be met with a warning. If the user(s) in question continues making posts that violate the Rules then further punishments may apply which may include:


Post Deletion


Temporary Thread Ban


Permanent Thread Ban


Temporary Section Ban


Permanent Section Ban

*IV. Conclusion*

While keeping the rules in mind, the mods of the OBD would still like you to have fun and enjoy your experience within the section. Everyone and anyone is allowed to be here as long as they remain mindful of the rules. Mods are around most of the time and should anything arise, a tag or PM will get our attention and we will come to help out as soon as we can.

Also here is a link to the Global Rules: 

Try not to break these either. I'd hate for you guys to end up banned

*BANNED LINKS:Policy on posting manga scans, anime and the legal sources you can use*
YOU'RE ALLOWED TO POST:
Official sources.
Contents only within the limitations and exceptions to copyright.

YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO POST:
Links to possible illegal host websites.
Links to possible illegal contents.
Official List of Approved Legal Sources


*Banned Threads*
These threads are banned and not allowed to be made within the OBD. Making these threads will result in:
1st Offence. A Warning
2nd Offence. Thread making privileges removed
3rd Offence. Temporary Ban
4th Offence. Permanent Ban


*General Bans*​1. You vs Threads: Reason listed earlier in this thread
2. Stats Equal Threads: Reasons listed earlier
3. Waifu Threads: Reasons Listed Earlier
4. Political or Religious Threads: Reasons listed earlier
5. Spite/Stomp Threads: Reasons Listed Earlier
6. Verses Based Around Fluff: Reasons Listed Earlier
7. No Threads Involving members of the HST against each other. (HST vs debates must be against verses outside of the HST)

*Specific Bans*​1. Superman vs Goku
2. Yhwach vs any HST Character
3. Soul King vs any HST Character
4. Chaos (NNT) vs Threads
5. Threads involving Satoru Gojo are banned until further notice
7. Characters from the SCP Wiki

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kurou (Feb 28, 2020)

I cant call someone a bitch or an ass but can I call them bitch ass? Like bitch ass idiot. In this case im not calling the person a bitch or an ass but describing the kind of idiot they are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 28, 2020)

Pretty much all of these rules listed here sound very much like common sense, personally.

Also, when trying to debate in VS threads, bringing up feats via text/scans/etc. helps a lot with solidifying your claims about that particular feat being legitimately attributed to that character in a versus match-up against someone else.

The number one rule before making the VS match-up here in this section? *Read/Watch/etc. the source material* of which the character(s) you are matching up against comes from. It helps with understanding where your character stands at in terms of feats, how strong/fast they are, or how he/she might match up against your other character.

Otherwise you risk making a possibly obvious stomp thread. People don't seem to like that here.

@Masterblack06 Don't you need to hand out infractions first before handing out bans? Unless a warning and an infraction are the same thing


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 28, 2020)

Kurou said:


> I cant call someone a bitch or an ass but can I call them bitch ass? Like bitch ass idiot. In this case im not calling the person a bitch or an ass but describing the kind of idiot they are.


If all your post is is "Bitch, ass, idiot" or some variation of the three with no substance, nothing being debated and no arguments then yeah, your gonna get in trouble


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 28, 2020)

SwordsPlus said:


> Pretty much all of these rules listed here sound very much like common sense, personally.
> 
> Also, when trying to debate in VS threads, bringing up feats via text/scans/etc. helps a lot with solidifying your claims about that particular feat being legitimately attributed to that character in a versus match-up against someone else.
> 
> ...


Yeah, The warning is supposed to be the infraction. You get warned, it goes against your record. You keep doing nonsense and then the next step of punishment comes up


----------



## Masterblack06 (Feb 28, 2020)

However I will also be taking into account the severity of what you've done to break the rule as well. For example getting slightly annoyed and calling someone an idiot is one thing, going full madman racist is another thing entirely


----------



## lokoxDZz (Feb 28, 2020)

@Keishin @Fullmoon Evergreen Prince 

I feel like they are important enough to be tagged here


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 1, 2020)

Let the floodgates rise


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 1, 2020)

> Waifu Threads: Not a single soul wants to hear about how strong your favorite female character is and how much she can beat someone else's favorite female character. You can make threads using female characters, but don't make threads wanking over your female character.



the waifudome got nuked for a reason


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 19, 2020)

Someone ban him to the shadow realm


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 24, 2021)

Is Gojo Satoru debates still banned?


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> Is Gojo Satoru debates still banned?


Debates, no. But if you make a thread including Gojo (ex: Gojo vs Anos) then that gets banned fn.


----------



## Fullmoon Evergreen Prince (Nov 25, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> Is Gojo Satoru debates still banned?


A better question would be, is Goku vs Superman still banned.


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

Fullmoon Evergreen Prince said:


> A better question would be, is Goku vs Superman still banned.


Ikr, I want to debate about that so badly.


----------



## Fullmoon Evergreen Prince (Nov 25, 2021)

Also can someone please unban me from OBD? I promise not to make anymore fanfiction amps battle threads in this section!


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 25, 2021)

SaiyanSupreme57 said:


> Debates, no. But if you make a thread including Gojo (ex: Gojo vs Anos) then that gets banned fn.


So no Gojo vs threads?


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 25, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> So no Gojo vs threads?


No, it's so stupid that we can't make any


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Nov 25, 2021)

Is bumping allowed?


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Nov 26, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> Is bumping allowed?


yes


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 26, 2021)

thegoldenboy2188 said:


> Is bumping allowed?


No it isn't.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 1, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> *BANNED LINKS: Policy on posting manga scans, anime and the legal sources you can use*
> YOU'RE ALLOWED TO POST:
> Official sources.
> Contents only within the limitations and exceptions to copyright.
> ...


@OtherGalaxy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 1, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> @OtherGalaxy


does this mean a certain site is no longer restricted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

